
An Open Source AWS AMI for training your own Prisma-style photo filters - treblig
http://blog.algorithmia.com/training-style-transfer-models/
======
anilgulecha
Thanks for this.

Is there any reason 1 optimization was not considered: simply wget download of
popular models? That way you can get started immediately rather than spend a
day training?

